# Red Knob Star - feeding frequency



## Dandelyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Just got my first starfish for my 29FOWLR tank... I know what to feed him... but how often should I feed him?

THANKS!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Starfish will graze heavily, especially during the night hours. It is unlikely that you will be able to target feed your starfish. Typically the fish will consume the food first.

However, a targeted feeding 2 or 3 times weekly should be sufficient. Personally, i have never been concerned with a special feeding.


----------



## Dandelyn (Jul 8, 2008)

*So long "Knobby"*

So much for the Starfish... He lasted less than 24 hrs. 

Came home last night and he was done for... all flattened out and parts of his arms were bitten...

The water parameters were okay, so I'm wondering if the blue-legged hermits did him in... Not sure what else it could be.

Sucks.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

What kind of starfish was it? A lot of people don't realise that many types of starfish can be damaged by exposure to oxygen and the oil on our fingers. Fromia is one of them...not sure what others this applies to.


----------

